# homeowner electricuted while tree trimming in StL



## Fubar411 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm still looking for a news story on it, but a homeowner in saint louis was electrocuted while trimming a tree around electrical wires.


----------



## Fubar411 (Apr 26, 2007)

Here it is:

http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/news/stories.nsf/laworder/story/7C9CBB4B55A60F66862572C600112C24?OpenDocument&highlight=2%2C%22tree%22+AND+%22accident%22


----------



## AlpineJesus (Apr 26, 2007)

Very Sad.....


----------

